# Dragon male HM x dragon HM female sibling spawn log



## Fasht

So this'll be my official spawn log for my two dragon HM betta that came from darkmoon17's spawn. I've been meaning to make this log for a long time but, I just didn't had the time to do it. Also this is my 2nd attempt to spawn them since the first fry batch died probably cause of water quality.

Here are the pictures of the parents.

The fry are 8 days old and about 10 of the fry had died over the course of time. the fry pictures are bad cause my camera doesn't have the rightlens to zoom it closer.

My question is, when do I start introducing more water in the tank? and I read that I have to age the water, does that mean that I just need to age the water and not add any dechlorinator? or do I add the dechlorinator along with aging the water and for how long do I have to let the water sit before I add it to the tank? 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## betta lover1507

aww such pretty parents >-< i really don't know  i have to clean my tank, huge mess had to remove all the fries outta there


----------



## Oldfishlady

Congrats......

What size tank, how much water, is the male still with the fry, what are you feeding them and how often, additives used, water temp, is the top covered to retain heat/humidity, have you made any water changes and if so, how much/often and any live plants.....

Always use dechlorinator with any water added to the tank.

Lovely pair by the way....


----------



## Fasht

tank size is 10g, water is near half of the tank, the male has been taken out at the 4th day, I'm feeding them a mix of ww/mw and they get fed twice a day, additives would be the decholrinator? water temp ranges from 80-82, the top is covered with a mesh and a towel, I haven't done any water changes but I added 2 cups of decholrinated water aged for a day but that's about it. I have water wisteria (I think) pennywort and hornwort. and thank you!


----------



## Oldfishlady

When I used the standard 10gal bare bottom half full tanks to spawn (_I use a natural method now_)
Once I started feeding the fry-I would start my water changes-I would remove half gallon and replace with 1 gallon like temp dechlorinated water by gravity so that is went in over about 20 min or so...depending on how big a spawn I may do this twice a day about an hour after I fed them

By the time the fry were about 10-14 days old I had the tank full of water-again this depended on how many fry I had-with smaller spawns I may take up to 3 weeks before I had the tank full.

Once the tank was full-I would start 50% daily water changes-again depending on spawn size I may do twice daily

I also would have plastic veggie wrap over the tank by 10 days of age to help retain the heat/humidity for the labyrinth organ that start to develop in the 2-4 week range-that first breath of air if not warm and moist can sometimes cause sudden death and mass fry loss.....

Since eggs are dropped at different times they hatch at different times and the fry can be at different stages of growth and development....an hour or more difference in age can be a big difference in the fish world-especially since some species of fish are born, reproduce and die in a short period of time.....not to mention the stunting hormones that can impact G/D....

How many fry do you have and how are they doing.......any common snails in the fry tank to help with clean up between water changes-Good that you have some live plants in the tank too.....


----------



## Fasht

Thanks for the infos. not really sure how many fry are there since it's too hard to count them lol. I'd say approximately 50-100. I just added 1 mystery snail in there. I guess I should start adding water in it since I haven't added much water and haven't done any water change. I've seen about 9 dead fry that I took out of the tank other than that it might have been eaten by the snail.


----------



## Fasht

Poor me, guess no one wants to subscribe to my log =(


----------



## EvilVOG

i'm subscribing


----------



## Fasht

betta lover1507 said:


> aww such pretty parents >-< i really don't know  i have to clean my tank, huge mess had to remove all the fries outta there


Thank you! they are pretty, the spawn came from darkmoon17's and she's soo awesome!



EvilVOG said:


> i'm subscribing


Thank you!


----------



## Fasht

Here's an update of the fry it's their 11th day today, still unsure bout the number cause I'm too lazy to count them 1 by 1 lol, but once they're easily spotted I'll count them as soon as possible


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Wow I looooove the parents! So amazing. Im sure the fry will be just as beautiful


----------



## alysalouise

Lovely pair!
Posting to stalk ;P


----------



## Fasht

BeautifulBetta said:


> Wow I looooove the parents! So amazing. Im sure the fry will be just as beautiful


Thank you! they have gorgeous!



alysalouise said:


> Lovely pair!
> Posting to stalk ;P


yey more subscriber makes me a happy camper!


----------



## tpocicat

I stalk all the breeder threads hahahahaha


----------



## Fasht

tpocicat said:


> I stalk all the breeder threads hahahahaha


Yey more stalkers!


----------



## Animalfreak

Beautiful Parents!!!!! I'm having fish envy. Can't wait to see more pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fasht

Animalfreak said:


> Beautiful Parents!!!!! I'm having fish envy. Can't wait to see more pics!!!!!!!!


I'll post more pics once I get my lens extender for my camera for better picture quality


----------



## Kelly0727

The parents are so beautiful...... Any chance you will be selling one or two of the fry once big enough? What I'd do to get my hands on a pair of HM's... 

You got yourself another Stalker XD


----------



## Fasht

I might be selling some of the adult fry once i get to know how lo


----------



## miish

Oh the parents are so good looking ! Can't wait to see how the fry grow up !


----------



## Fasht

*WARNING* lots of cute fry pics *WARNING*

Here's an update of the fry. They're 14 days old and all healthy. They swim fast now and it's hard to take the pics. Some fry are only 1-2mm. but most are about 3mm.


----------



## alysalouise

I love the 2nd one and the 5th one!

So cute!


----------



## tpocicat

Your fry are the same age as mine. Sure wish I could post such wonderful pictures.


----------



## Fasht

alysalouise said:


> I love the 2nd one and the 5th one!
> 
> So cute!


Thank you!



tpocicat said:


> Your fry are the same age as mine. Sure wish I could post such wonderful pictures.


Cool! I just recieved my macro extenders from the mail and I just had to try it out. It took me about half an hour trying to position and reposition myself lol.


----------



## tpocicat

Great job. I just can't afford the type of camera that can take micro extenders. So jealous!!!


----------



## Fasht

tpocicat said:


> Great job. I just can't afford the type of camera that can take micro extenders. So jealous!!!


Trust me I can't afford it either. I'm in debt cause of it lol


----------



## Kelly0727

Awww look how tiny they are!! I wish I could just sit and stare at them all day... I also wish I had thoes extenders you do! If I did it wouldnt take me 3 million hours to get a single good photo of my bettas.. lol Keep up the good work! Want lots of updates ^_^


----------



## Animalfreak

OMG SOOOOOO CUTE can't wait to see more pics as they grow up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xbecky685x

Wow the parents are beautiful! And you babies so cute  
I cant wait to see how the babies turn out 

x


----------



## Fasht

xbecky685x said:


> Wow the parents are beautiful! And you babies so cute
> I cant wait to see how the babies turn out
> 
> x


Yeah i know! I cant wait as well



Animalfreak said:


> OMG SOOOOOO CUTE can't wait to see more pics as they grow up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Will keep posting new pics!



Kelly0727 said:


> Awww look how tiny they are!! I wish I could just sit and stare at them all day... I also wish I had thoes extenders you do! If I did it wouldnt take me 3 million hours to get a single good photo of my bettas.. lol Keep up the good work! Want lots of updates ^_^


If you have the camera just get the extenders at amazon, i got mine for 10bucks. Thank you and will do


----------



## LittleBettas

GORGEOUS parents!
Mom looks like my Eurydice from Darkmoon!
and I LOVE the dad.... can't wait for more pictures!!!!


----------



## Fasht

More pictures of the cuties!
It's their 17th day today and I did my counting and there's about 35-40 fry I believe. There's a few that are abot 4mm. and mostly 3mm. and some 2mm.

These pictures are taken while they were eating, dunno If I actually capture them munching on the worms.

I know it's too late but I'm posting the pics that I took when spawning was taking place.


----------



## Bambi

Gorgeous pictures.


----------



## miish

Those pictures are great! Awww.


----------



## Kelly0727

Great pics! What is the fry looking at in the fifth pic? 

Also love the first spawning pic of the male.. it looks like hes trying to you "Why you looking at my nest?!? >_<" lol!! I love thoes kinds of pics.. XD


----------



## Fasht

LittleBettas said:


> GORGEOUS parents!
> Mom looks like my Eurydice from Darkmoon!
> and I LOVE the dad.... can't wait for more pictures!!!!


The parents are from darkmoon's spawn, and I adore them both! Thanks!




Bambi said:


> Gorgeous pictures.


 Thank you!





miish said:


> Those pictures are great! Awww.


 Thanks mish!




Kelly0727 said:


> Great pics! What is the fry looking at in the fifth
> pic?
> 
> Also love the first spawning pic of the male.. it looks like hes trying to you "Why you looking at my nest?!? >_<" lol!! I love thoes kinds of pics.. XD


He was actually flaring at me some time too, so I had to back off, didn't want him to eat the eggs.


----------



## Kelly0727

Wow he is very protective of his nest then! I bet he wan an excelent father!


----------



## Fasht

Kelly0727 said:


> Wow he is very protective of his nest then! I bet he wan an excelent father!


He is and that's his 2nd time spawning a week after the first batch died =( and to answer your first question since I forgot *my bad* the fry was staring at the wriggly worm right by the sponge lol


----------



## Kelly0727

Aww cute!! Can I barrow your camera for when my bettas spawn.. so I can get cute pics like that too!!  (mine is a crappy digital camera and that extended lens dont attach to.. which also loses its focus on close up pics) 

What worms are you feeding the fry?


----------



## Fasht

Kelly0727 said:


> Aww cute!! Can I barrow your camera for when my bettas spawn.. so I can get cute pics like that too!!  (mine is a crappy digital camera and that extended lens dont attach to.. which also loses its focus on close up pics)
> 
> What worms are you feeding the fry?


heh sure if you live nearby =p, I'm feeding them cultured walter worms (ww) or it may be a mixed of ww and micro worms (mw)


----------



## Kelly0727

Haha is Florida nearby XD 

I really need to get my hands on some worm cultures my self.. You fry seem to LOVE it in the pic


----------



## Fasht

Kelly0727 said:


> Haha is Florida nearby XD
> 
> I really need to get my hands on some worm cultures my self.. You fry seem to LOVE it in the pic


yeah sure I'll start walking right now, be right there in 12031890 days lol. They sure do love them worms!


----------



## Kelly0727

Haha ok see you in about 100 years or so! XD 

The fry still doing good? I'm so excited to see how they turn out when bigger  I keep finding myself looking back at your other pics lol


----------



## Fasht

Heh, Thanks for your support kelly, sadly one fry has passed but other than that they're all doing alright. I'm actually happy that I started feeding grindal worms (bigger worms for bigger fry to adult) today and they love it, even the small fry were trying to munch them, but its too big to fit in their mouth lol. 

Here are some more pictures!


----------



## Kelly0727

Aww poor little fry, at least now he can be with all the other loved bettas that has passed away. 

The fry in the 3rd pic looks big 0_0 or maybe its the position of the pic taken? Reguardless they are getting big! I bet they loved thoes worms lol I could watch them all day eating worms if I was actually able to XD To Cute!


----------



## LittleBettas

Oh my, how cute!!! You make me want to start breeding NOW!!! lol


----------



## bettalover2033

I love this thread. I have a trio of them from DarkMoon17 as well. Though I am conditioning again and the next attempt would be my third.

Your fry are really nice. Also in the most recent pictures, I can see some developing the stress stripes across their bodies.

You're doing a great job. How old are they?


----------



## Fasht

Kelly0727 said:


> Aww poor little fry, at least now he can be with all the other loved bettas that has passed away.
> 
> The fry in the 3rd pic looks big 0_0 or maybe its the position of the pic taken? Reguardless they are getting big! I bet they loved thoes worms lol I could watch them all day eating worms if I was actually able to XD To Cute!


Your right, that guy is the biggest in this batch and they do love them worms lol. Yeah i wish i could watch them all day but, school just started and i'm already bombarded with stuffs to do it sux.



LittleBettas said:


> Oh my, how cute!!! You make me want to start breeding NOW!!! lol


You should! Its fun but takes lots of time though.



bettalover2033 said:


> I love this thread. I have a trio of them from DarkMoon17 as well. Though I am conditioning again and the next attempt would be my third.
> 
> Your fry are really nice. Also in the most recent pictures, I can see some developing the stress stripes across their bodies.
> 
> You're doing a great job. How old are they?


Ahh, keep trying! Its worth it. Is the stress stripes good? Or does that mean that im doing something wrong though you've mention im doing great lol. 

It's their 20th day today and getting really big cause i up'ed the water change. From 20% wc to 40% i might do a 50-70% water change to see if theres a significant change with their growth.


----------



## Kelly0727

I agree with Littlebettas It makes me want to have my bettas spawn now too! But I know I have to wait since they are still being conditioned  Maybe the biggest guy will show his colors first? ^_^ I cant wait to see the colors! 

Just curious but how does your worm cultures work exactly.. I've tried reading up on them but everything says to buy the culture and read the directions that come with it -_- like thats much help! Could you give me some insight on how it works? Keeping it alive? If it was hard or not to get it going? Just your expirence for a new breeder?


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> Your right, that guy is the biggest in this batch and they do love them worms lol. Yeah i wish i could watch them all day but, school just started and i'm already bombarded with stuffs to do it sux.
> 
> 
> 
> You should! Its fun but takes lots of time though.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, keep trying! Its worth it. Is the stress stripes good? Or does that mean that im doing something wrong though you've mention im doing great lol.
> 
> It's their 20th day today and getting really big cause i up'ed the water change. From 20% wc to 40% i might do a 50-70% water change to see if theres a significant change with their growth.


Well stress stripes on them just means tat they are getting older. Yes you are doing a good job. Its nothing bad.

Its a bit frustrating, but im hoping that 3rd time is really the charm. 

I want to see how they are soon.


----------



## Fasht

Well i didnt really conditioned the parents that long, the female wasn't really that big hence my spawn isnt that big which i wanted cause i dont have much room for a grow out tank. Both look like they're interested with each other so i introduced them together then let them do their magick.

At about the 2nd day they were already spawning then i just let them finish and took the female out and put her back on her tank. As for the male i left him in the tank for 4 to 6 days if i recall so he can eat all the weak fry instead of culling them, atleast that way i dont really know if i did or did not lose any fry.

As for the cultured there wasnt really any instruction given to me as to how to reculture eventhough the seller did mention that it'll be included. I just read some info and watched videos on youtube on how to reculture. All you have to do is cook some oatmeal let it cool down to room temp, add your yeast and a teaspoon od the culture or if you wanna do it like i do i just poured the liquid culture in it then let it stand for atleast two day. Make sure the container has a snapping lid and has a hole or two to let it breath.adding more hole wont really work well cause the reason the worm crawls on the side of the container is they're grasping for air, thus more holes means less worm would crawl on the side. You can then re culture once your old batch starts to stink bad which is aout 10 days, make sure you have more than one culture cause one of your culture might not work well as the other. I have 3 cultures going right now just so i wont run out of food. 

Hope that help


----------



## Fasht

bettalover2033 said:


> Well stress stripes on them just means tat they are getting older. Yes you are doing a good job. Its nothing bad.
> 
> Its a bit frustrating, but im hoping that 3rd time is really the charm.
> 
> I want to see how they are soon.


 Ahh, thanks for the clarification. I think darkmoon's pair wasnt really that hard to spawn eventhouh that was the 2nd time that i mate them. Matter of fact the first one was better than the 2nd cause the female didn't had any torn fins compared to the 2nd time. Is any of the parent a PK cause i heard they're hard to spawn. But i do hope you do get to spawn your bettas soon! Make sure to post some pics!

And oh! Dont be surprise if you get some DT HM on your spawn cause i think some of the fry on my spawn are DT cause of the split that i see on their tails


----------



## Kelly0727

Hmm that sounds a little tricky.. But I'm sure after doing it a couple times it would be easier than it sounds. 

I might what you did to keep the spawn a bit small.. Just for the first time anyway, thank you for giving me an idea on how to do that XD


----------



## Fasht

Your very welcome, and I forgot to mention to keep your culture in a dark place cause I heard that it'll help to make them cling on the wall of the container


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> Ahh, thanks for the clarification. I think darkmoon's pair wasnt really that hard to spawn eventhouh that was the 2nd time that i mate them. Matter of fact the first one was better than the 2nd cause the female didn't had any torn fins compared to the 2nd time. Is any of the parent a PK cause i heard they're hard to spawn. But i do hope you do get to spawn your bettas soon! Make sure to post some pics!
> 
> And oh! Dont be surprise if you get some DT HM on your spawn cause i think some of the fry on my spawn are DT cause of the split that i see on their tails


Thanks. Yeah it's just the male that I tried this second time is way too agressive for her. So this time I'm going to try Bowen (the original breeder male) hopefully he isnt too aggressive as well. I noticed that he started becoming more aggressive again after I introduced him, but not as much as the last one. I'm going to make sure I have a cave that she can escape to and he isnt fast enough to find where she is at. Its a 55 gallon tank decor cave and its probably the size of half the tank. Do I'm confident about this attempt.

Yes there is some HMPK. That is where they get their red dragon from. They have HMPK and HM from the mother. The mother is a black and white marble HM so that is where the Black came from.

I'll definitely be sure to take MANY pictures. I'm doing a betta documentary for a school project and need all the footage that I can get to put them into it.

REALLY DT?! That will definitely be a nice surprise. I love DT's. That will be VERY interesting to see in a spawn or so. I can't wait to see a few color changes with a few generations since they have the marble and butterfly gene in them as well which I'm most excited about!

DarkMoon told me that the mom and dad were easy breeders and spawned fairly quick. I hope that this time around they will spawn faster with some patience. I am really looking forward to comparing results with anyone who has the same siblings including DarkMoon. (As soon as I get them to embrace of course lol)

How long did you condition your lovely pair? I love the female in the first picture you posted in the opening of the thread! Her caudal looks like a chinese handheld fan


----------



## Fasht

bettalover2033 said:


> Thanks. Yeah it's just the male that I tried this second time is way too agressive for her. So this time I'm going to try Bowen (the original breeder male) hopefully he isnt too aggressive as well. I noticed that he started becoming more aggressive again after I introduced him, but not as much as the last one. I'm going to make sure I have a cave that she can escape to and he isnt fast enough to find where she is at. Its a 55 gallon tank decor cave and its probably the size of half the tank. Do I'm confident about this attempt.
> 
> Yes there is some HMPK. That is where they get their red dragon from. They have HMPK and HM from the mother. The mother is a black and white marble HM so that is where the Black came from.
> 
> I'll definitely be sure to take MANY pictures. I'm doing a betta documentary for a school project and need all the footage that I can get to put them into it.
> 
> REALLY DT?! That will definitely be a nice surprise. I love DT's. That will be VERY interesting to see in a spawn or so. I can't wait to see a few color changes with a few generations since they have the marble and butterfly gene in them as well which I'm most excited about!
> 
> DarkMoon told me that the mom and dad were easy breeders and spawned fairly quick. I hope that this time around they will spawn faster with some patience. I am really looking forward to comparing results with anyone who has the same siblings including DarkMoon. (As soon as I get them to embrace of course lol)
> 
> How long did you condition your lovely pair? I love the female in the first picture you posted in the opening of the thread! Her caudal looks like a chinese handheld fan


I didn't know they have marbling in them too, thats be wicked cool! 

I think I conditioned them for less than a week I believe. Cause right after my first spawn died, I couldn't wait to do my 2nd try.

Lol, yeah the angle and probably how the aquarium's corner is folded


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> I didn't know they have marbling in them too, thats be wicked cool!
> 
> I think I conditioned them for less than a week I believe. Cause right after my first spawn died, I couldn't wait to do my 2nd try.
> 
> Lol, yeah the angle and probably how the aquarium's corner is folded


Yup. Marble genes are fantastic because of all the different variations you will get. Also buttefly and marble always have desired and amazing color patterns.

Ah I see. Less than a week can be tricky at times. Especially with a first time breeding pair.

Its a nice picture. Just a one time kind of photo.

I really hope that this female will heal a bit so I can get her ready. Just curious but what foods did you feed them while conditioning? When I first started conditioning, I put a mirror in front of the female daily for an hour a day. Though it was split throughout times of the day.

Whst are your goals for breeding dragons or in general of breeding?


----------



## Fasht

When I was conditioning them I was giving them a variety of frozen/dried bloodworm, frozen krill, NLS pelletes, dried daphnia, dried mysis shrimp and grindal worms. Didn't really made them flare when I was conditioning my pair cause I think if i do that they might turn aggressive.

as for my goals, for now I'm doing it for experience, I need more female for my sorority cause I don't want to buy more females over the internet and female bettas on pet stores isn't really appealing and hopefully when I get my own place I might continue breeding, then sell them.


----------



## bettalover2033

Ah I see. Well I have a bunch of foods that were given to me including almost everything I need for a saltwater tank. I have some kind of krill, freeze dried brine shrimp, freeze dried bloodworms, ect. Though I just will have to post a thread asking about certain foods because I'm not too sure about many of them.

That's very good that you want to have more experience and I would suggest keeping a log (BINDER) not book because trust me when you get into breeding in depth you will need it. OR you can use a computer word document because that would definitely be easier and safer to keep track of things. You might have known that already, but I just figured I'd say it anyway.

Well I was putting a mirror up in front of her because I've noticed that she is very submissive toward all my males. I would only be worried if she was too aggressive toward the my males because then that would be a huge problem even though it's common as well as vice versa. However, I don't show the mirror to the males. They are aggressive enough without it.

You are on the right path and are doing a great job.

How are they today? Any particular fry that is the "bully" or gigantic compared to the others? They are three weeks so I figured maybe it has happened.


----------



## Fasht

They are doing great, except i saw one dead fry this morning. I only have one spawn batch right now so i dont think i would need a log for it and i do water change n the tank everyday so i dubt that i will forget, if i will have more than one spawn then ill deffinitely use that, ty. I havent seen any bullying going around. They might start soon though, hopefully not lol guess we cant avoid that, i'll be posting pictures later when i get off from work. As for the biggest fry he's really getting large lol. Hopefully he'll show some colors soon.

Question, do you know if just by looking at the fry if you'll already be able to tell if they're delta or HM?


----------



## Fasht

So here's an update and pictures of the fry.

They're 22 days old now and some fry are still small but the majority of the fry are big. 

I haven't seen any dead fry other than the one that I pointed out the other day and I think that the 50% water changes deffinitely did help with their growth.

I also got to take a picture of one of the double tail HM in the spawn. That'll be the 9th picture


----------



## Kelly0727

Aww look how cute and tiny they are!  I really wanna see the colors on the DT Hm.. and if that fry has it's parents colors *drools* I think I know my favorite fry!!


----------



## bettalover2033

They are so adorable! The 10th and 14th one is just really cute and nice clear shots. What camera do you have?

The 9th picture really got me excited. Who would have known that they had DT in them? (Probably from the dad)

They look so nice and healthy. Their bellies are just so full and bright lol. I'm sure they are a lot of joy to see grow. How many are there?


----------



## Bambi

the dad does have the large dorsal you get from DT genes.
Adorable fry, i love the DT as well but i'm sure you'll get some gorgeous colored deltas and super deltas from this(and maybe halfmoons aswell xD).


----------



## bettalover2033

@Bambi: I was definitely going to get some. Halfmoons from this spawn because the mom and the dad of the siblings are hmpk and hm. I think they get the double tail gene from the grandpa of this current spawn.


----------



## Bambi

Just because parents are HM doesn't always translate to HM fry because of all the factors that go into it. But I have no doubt you'll get some, your water looks clean and both parents are nice. We'll know before to long, eh? They're already almost a month old, hard to believe. Also..HMDT's are stunning. xD 
but if both carry PK aswell then hmpk/HMPKDTs are nice too. xD


----------



## Fasht

Kelly0727 said:


> Aww look how cute and tiny they are!  I really wanna see the colors on the DT Hm.. and if that fry has it's parents colors *drools* I think I know my favorite fry!!


Heh, I'll deffinitely post some pics fast ones that guy starts perking up!





bettalover2033 said:


> They are so adorable! The 10th and 14th one is just really cute and nice clear shots. What camera do you have?
> 
> The 9th picture really got me excited. Who would have known that they had DT in them? (Probably from the dad)
> 
> They look so nice and healthy. Their bellies are just so full and bright lol. I'm sure they are a lot of joy to see grow. How many are there?


My camera is Canon EOS rebel T2i (EOS550d) 18 mega pixel and I'm using a 10 dollar macro extender that I got from amazon, and yes so far they are all healthy and fun to stare at specially when I'm stressed with school lol. There are about 30-40 fry not really sure bout the exact count cause someone of them are hidding and some fry are small and they swim too fast now specially the biggest one who already developed his swim bladder.




Bambi said:


> Just because parents are HM doesn't always translate to HM fry because of all the factors that go into it. But I have no doubt you'll get some, your water looks clean and both parents are nice. We'll know before to long, eh? They're already almost a month old, hard to believe. Also..HMDT's are stunning. xD
> but if both carry PK aswell then hmpk/HMPKDTs are nice too. xD


Deffinitely! i was hoping to get PK on this spawn cause my heart is swaying towards PK's now<3. Would also want more females than males for my sorority and to lessen the amount of adult bettas that I need to jar.


----------



## tpocicat

Your fry are looking great! A lot lighter than mine, LOL.


----------



## satvik

*Satvik*

First of all i want to tell you that it depends on the water of which amount of cholorine is present in water if it is very hard then keep it for 2 days and then put the fry.


----------



## Fasht

tpocicat said:


> Your fry are looking great! A lot lighter than mine, LOL.


thank you!, what do you mean they're lighter than yours?



satvik said:


> First of all i want to tell you that it depends on the water of which amount of cholorine is present in water if it is very hard then keep it for 2 days and then put the fry.


eh? what happend?


----------



## tpocicat

Mine are darker because their parents are dark, that's all, nothing bad or anything.


----------



## Fasht

ahh lol, knew thats what you were talking about


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> Heh, I'll deffinitely post some pics fast ones that guy starts perking up!
> 
> My camera is Canon EOS rebel T2i (EOS550d) 18 mega pixel and I'm using a 10 dollar macro extender that I got from amazon, and yes so far they are all healthy and fun to stare at specially when I'm stressed with school lol. There are about 30-40 fry not really sure bout the exact count cause some of them are hidding and some fry are small and they swim too fast now specially the biggest one who already developed his swim bladder.
> 
> Deffinitely! i was hoping to get PK on this spawn cause my heart is swaying towards PK's now<3. Would also want more females than males for my sorority and to lessen the amount of adult bettas that I need to jar.


Yeah, I knew it had to be a high quality camer sinc thos pictures are so close up and clear at that. Some of my fry pictures dont usually come out that clear. Then again, I don't have a macro lens of any zoom at all. I dont use the flash though which helps. I am hoping next year round the tax season time to bug my parents to get me a pro. camera that is high quality and I'll work on getting the macro lens. (I love BeautifulBetta's camera quality. She takes amazing photos of her fish and her fry pictures were so clear and focused. Even when they were eggs, you could see them which IMO is pretty neat.) Sorry I'm rambling.:roll: Well around the 30-40's is really good for a first time breeding pair. Yeah, your always going to have a few fry that just dont feel like being seen let alone taken photos of. I know what you mean; school can be very stressful and it quite annoying around this time. Well for me anyway. (Mid-terms after in a week.):shock: I'm mostly worried about math. That's a different story though. If the fry didn't develope the swim bladder yet besides one, then the rest would be on the "floor" of the tank and falling/struggling to get back up to the surface. That's the reason why the father is left in so he can keep them/most at the surface. Please correct me if I'm wrong. Its just what I have read many times.

I would rather have PK/HMPK than HM's at the time as well, but as I explained to Bambi below, you might have to re-introduce the HMPK or PK in another generation (to get a higher HMPK or PK percentage in the fin length). Though you might/will get some "in between fry that dont know which side their on lol.:lol:

Thats a good goal to try and reach. (More females than males). Usually breeders want more males than females because of the profit. I'm glad you are enjoying this as many of us on the forum have and do.




Bambi said:


> Just because parents are HM doesn't always translate to HM fry because of all the factors that go into it. But I have no doubt you'll get some, your water looks clean and both parents are nice. We'll know before to long, eh? They're already almost a month old, hard to believe. Also..HMDT's are stunning. xD
> but if both carry PK aswell then hmpk/HMPKDTs are nice too. xD


 
I know. I was just saying that there is definitely going to be some HM because HM is present in both parents and in the siblings. (Since they are siblings there might be more HM's than any other tail type, but it does vary.)

Also HMPK would probably have to be re-introduced to get a higher percentage since larger tails are dominant when mixed with shorter tails. Though there will be a few that are kind of "in between." Which does kind of look nice and they rarely have tail biting issues (of course every betta is different though)


----------



## Fasht

Yeah I know, tell me about it. My Reading class asks too many things to do and my math is so so, though I have my anatomy and physiology class to study for aswell so it's just too many things in a given time.

I love her photos too! she's the reason why I bought my macro extenders aswell lol!


----------



## Tomo

Those are all beautiful Bettas! I would like to start breeding Bettas and I am brand new to this forum as of 7min ago. Any suggestions on what posts a should go read first to get me started? Thanks


----------



## Fasht

Tomo said:


> Those are all beautiful Bettas! I would like to start breeding Bettas and I am brand new to this forum as of 7min ago. Any suggestions on what posts a should go read first to get me started? Thanks


Welcome to the forum!

there are a couple of threads that you might be interested in reading such as the stickies on this sub category or click here -> http://www.bettafish.com/forumdisplay.php?f=98 there's lots of information written such as supplies growth and stuffs like that.


----------



## Tomo

Thank you Fasht. Cant wait to start!


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> Yeah I know, tell me about it. My Reading class asks too many things to do and my math is so so, though I have my anatomy and physiology class to study for aswell so it's just too many things in a given time.
> 
> I love her photos too! she's the reason why I bought my macro extenders aswell lol!


Lol school is stressful as it is and with mid-terms coming up soon and other homework can be a bit much.

I havent had a chance to take pictures with my camera because of stupid Duracell batteries. No other batteries work in it:roll:

Also about the female:male ratio "control" Well I remember OFL saying something about that an older female to a younger male gives more males than females, but then she said that it might just be vice versa.

If you want you should test this theory and let me know the results!


----------



## Fasht

Uhm I think I'll pass on that lol. Your the one who will be doing the documentary so do it then you tell me =D.

You are very welcome Tomo


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> Uhm I think I'll pass on that lol. Your the one who will be doing the documentary so do it then you tell me =D.
> 
> You are very welcome Tomo


Lol. Well I'm doing another experiment first. I want to see the results of how many Long finned and short finned fish I get to compare the results with DarkMoon17 (the original breeder). Then I can test that theory and start my lines

Thats the game plan so far. Well I pretty much told you my goal besides that I want my line to be either Red and Black HMPK DRAGON's or Red HMPK DRAGON's Maybe even Red and black HMPKDT DRAGON!

Oh did I mention I want them all to be Dragon? lol


----------



## Fasht

ahh, that's a cool project! let us know when you start it so we can tune to it.

oh no, not more dragons!


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> ahh, that's a cool project! let us know when you start it so we can tune to it.
> 
> oh no, not more dragons!


Yeah. I am hoping to get this stubborn pair to breed already lol. The female's fins have grown so much (back from almost nothing)


This is how the male left her after he 2nd attempt:









You can see how much her fins are regrowing by the clear edges. This was just 2 days ago and this was from yesterday:

http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...on=view&current=video-2012-01-18-16-24-11.mp4

And I haven't yet checked on her today. So just imagine today

I'm sorry I was bombarding your thread. It's just you have the same siblings and its quite interesting to know how others are.

How are the fry? Anything new?


----------



## Fasht

that's nice that she's growing her fins already, nothing new bout the fry matter of fact time for feeding. I usually feed them every 3-4 when I'm home so this'll be the 3rd time for today and I'll feed them again later before I go to bed


----------



## bettalover2033

Thats a good schedule. Do you feed them a different food each time or the same?


----------



## Fasht

I feed them the same, I tried flakes and crushed pellets the other day but they seem to ignore it right now


----------



## bettalover2033

Don't worry. They'll come around to it in another month or so.


----------



## Gloria

Have just read through the whole thread.. The parents and fry are GORGEOUS!! I am Jealous!!

Goodluck


----------



## Fasht

bettalover2033 said:


> Don't worry. They'll come around to it in another month or so.


I hope so. My water daily water changes better pay off.



Gloria said:


> Have just read through the whole thread.. The parents and fry are GORGEOUS!! I am Jealous!!
> 
> Goodluck


Awe! Thanks for subscribing gloria!


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> I hope so. My water daily water changes better pay off.





Haha! I know that feeling as well lol. And trust me they are worth it!


----------



## Fasht

So update on the fry. I hope you guys aren't getting bored of all my updates lol. They're 24 days old now and the big ones are getting darker as we speak.

The pics that I got this time is better than the ones that I took before cause mose of them swims alot now and they're closer to the sides so it isn't as blurry as it was

I was able to take a good picture of the HMDT and boy he's catching up with his/her size.

@Kelly I took some pictures of my culture to show you why I have 3 cultures going on

and to add a twist on this thread I took 5 mins of my time to do a quick sketch, it's nothing fancy though.


----------



## Gloria

AWSOME pictures!!! They are SO clear!!
btw LOVE the sketch.. Your very clever 
Glad the fry are going well


----------



## tpocicat

I love the wonderful clear pics of your fry.


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow those pictures are really good! The fry in the 5th and 9th picture looks like he/she will be getting their color pretty early. Is it the biggest one?

My favorite so far is the beautiful fry in the 10th picture! I cant wait for mine to go at it! I would really like to see some DT's in my fry as well when I see some eggs hopfully!

How old are they?


----------



## Fasht

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow those pictures are really good! The fry in the 5th and 9th picture looks like he/she will be getting their color pretty early. Is it the biggest one?
> 
> My favorite so far is the beautiful fry in the 10th picture! I cant wait for mine to go at it! I would really like to see some DT's in my fry as well when I see some eggs hopfully!
> 
> How old are they?


Yes, well one of the biggest there's quite a few fry that's about the same size. They're 26th days old now almost a month whew.



tpocicat said:


> I love the wonderful clear pics of your fry.


Thank you!




Gloria said:


> AWSOME pictures!!! They are SO clear!!
> btw LOVE the sketch.. Your very clever
> Glad the fry are going well


Thanks glory, Hope you get better!


----------



## bettalover2033

Its going to be worth all these months lol. 26Days is great and thry are looking a good size.


----------



## Fasht

One of my fry has a severe bent spine and cant swim anymore and i plan on culling him/her. Is an ice bath good enough or should i get some clove oil?


----------



## bettalover2033

Clove oil works best and has the least amount of suffering for the fish because from what I have read and heard from members on the forum, it puts them to sleep and then shuts down their body with very little to no "pain".


Good luck. Sadly this comes with breeding and is most common in bettas with DT in their genes or when you breed DTs.


----------



## Bambi

aww...cute little DT you have there.

Sorry on the bent spine. You should get some clove oil, that way you have it on hand aswell.


----------



## Fasht

Bambi said:


> aww...cute little DT you have there.
> 
> Sorry on the bent spine. You should get some clove oil, that way you have it on hand aswell.


I have been eyeing that DT for quite some time now and it might be a candidate for bent spine aswell =(. Ill drop by at a pharmacy tomorrow and see if they have any. Not sure if he's still gonna make it by then though.... Soo sad =(


----------



## Bambi

DT's tend to have spinal issues anyway, it connected to the DT gene which is why you never breed DT to DT because it intensifies the xfactor or whatever. As long as he can swim and eat, look healthy and active, you should give him a chance. 

If nothing else, he would be easy to adopt out if he has colors anything like his parents.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Awwww that DT is seriously adorable! How old are these guys now? If I counted right, they were born on December 28th? I may be totally off lol


----------



## Fasht

Bambi said:


> DT's tend to have spinal issues anyway, it connected to the DT gene which is why you never breed DT to DT because it intensifies the xfactor or whatever. As long as he can swim and eat, look healthy and active, you should give him a chance.
> 
> If nothing else, he would be easy to adopt out if he has colors anything like his parents.


 
Ah, I didn't know that. I was gonna let him live unless he really has a severe spinal issue anyway. That was some handy information thanks.



BeautifulBetta said:


> Awwww that DT is seriously adorable! How old are these guys now? If I counted right, they were born on December 28th? I may be totally off lol


Well, they were born about 2 days before that but they did hatched on the 28th.


----------



## tpocicat

I'm sorry about the bent spine issue.


----------



## Fasht

tpocicat said:


> I'm sorry about the bent spine issue.


Its k i can't really help it


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Lol well then! I'm just gunna watch your awesome photos of the babies closeup for now, my camera died on me. Kinda interesting though, our babies are exactly the same age lol, mine hatched on the 28th as well


----------



## Fasht

Cool! Feel free to indulge yourself with all your viewing pleasure. How much water change and how often do youdo yours? Howmany times and what food do you feed your fry? So maybe we can compare them and see which would make the fry grow faster


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I've been doing 50-75% water changes every day or second day. (Every second day if I'm too exhausted to do a day lol). As for food, I've got microworms, egg yolk, and BBS. I usually feed them 2-3 times a day. I don't feed them the same food for every meal though, I kinda alternate, like, egg yolk in the morning then MW at night, next day it'll be BBS and microworms, etc. It really varies haha. How about you?


----------



## Fasht

I do 50% water change every night and feed them with grindal worms. I stopped feeding them walter worms now cause they tend to ignore it and would rather eat the grindal worms.haven't tried egg yolks yet, but i have tried frozen chopped bloodworms and dried bloodworms and daphnia but no luck, same as flakes and pellets, they just spit it out. My fry are too picky eaters.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I've never tried grindal or walter worms before, how easy are they to culture? I know MW are stupidly easy haha


----------



## Fasht

The walterworms are the same as microworms and for grindal worms you just need to buy a culture and add fish flakes or whatever you want to feedip it, i feed my grindal woprms dried blood worms and daphnia. I find that they grow konger and fatter compare to flakes


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Oh yeah? Hmm, that might be something to look into. Ever tried vinegar eels?


----------



## Fasht

Nope, cant afford to buy more culture right now, and i dont really need to feed them the small worms as of now anyway


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Yeah thats true. I was just kinda curious to see if you tried them or not. I've never tried them and dunno how hard they are to culture, etc


----------



## tpocicat

I tried vinegar eels, but I couldn't keep the culture going. Microworms are a lot easier.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Definitely good to know in the future!  Thanks


----------



## Tisia

I've had a couple vinegar eel cultures going for a while now, and I haven't really done anything to them but culture them a few times and they seem to be thriving. everything I read about them says they should last for a few months without doing anything to them except maybe topping them up a bit. for culturing I just got a couple of vases with long narrow necks from goodwill and poured some of the culture in then shoved a bit of filter floss with some fishing line tied around it partway down into the liquid, then gently poured some treated water on top. the water stays separated and the worms swim up into it and you can just siphon some out and feed


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hmm, quite interesting! If I spawn in the future, I'll get way more cultures and experiment more. I REALLY wanna try decapsulated bbs. I ordered some but i'm having issues with the shipper, they say I havent paid, but paypal says I have so, i dunno :S


----------



## Fasht

Since it's their 5 weeks today I decided to take more pics and keep you guys updated. Right now they're about an inch in length and most are showing colors already some are still opaque and hopefully they stay the same or atleast their dragon scale stay as a white mat. I also just found out that I actually have 2 HMDT in the spawn.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

WOW they're all looking amazing!! Mine arent even half that size, how odd! What size tank do you have them in??


----------



## bettalover2033

Your dthms are so pretty and I cant wait to see their amazing colors!


----------



## Fasht

BeautifulBetta said:


> WOW they're all looking amazing!! Mine arent even half that size, how odd! What size tank do you have them in??


I just have them on a 10 gallon tank cause I'm badly in low funds lol


----------



## tpocicat

They look really great. I am really interested in this spawn, because the next spawn I plan to attempt is with dragon HM's. My current spawn is about the same size, except for a few "runts".


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Ohhhh sheeeeesh haha my fry are in a friggin 25 gallon and aren't even growing as fast. Yours are massive! Not gunna lie, i'm jealous!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Fasht

BeautifulBetta said:


> Ohhhh sheeeeesh haha my fry are in a friggin 25 gallon and aren't even growing as fast. Yours are massive! Not gunna lie, i'm jealous!  Keep up the great work!


Heh, thank you! It must be because of the grindal worms that I'm feeding them, I read they're better than BBS cause they don't cause bloatness compared to BBS. I haven't seen any fish that's suffering from SBD and I hope I wont jynx it.



tpocicat said:


> They look really great. I am really interested in this spawn, because the next spawn I plan to attempt is with dragon HM's. My current spawn is about the same size, except for a few "runts".


Cool! dragons are awesome! Can't really help it if there's few fry that just won't grow as rapid as the first born. I have a few of them aswell and hopefully the bigger ones won't get aggressive and start feasting on them =(




bettalover2033 said:


> Your dthms are so pretty and I cant wait to see their amazing colors!


I know! I might use one of the DTHM (if they're plakats) to continue the PK line. my long finned bettas just keep on messing their caudal tail and it just makes me mad.


----------



## bettalover2033

Oh I have never had this happen, but I hear it can get pretty bad. Just keep AQ SALT in the tank with them.


----------



## Fasht

I don't really wanna use AQ salt unless I really need to, don't wanna throw them off now. So I'll just pray taht everything will continue as it is


----------



## Hanky

they are getting big your doing well


----------



## Fasht

Hanky said:


> they are getting big your doing well


Thanks Hanky!


----------



## tpocicat

I know what you mean about messing up the fins! I have a platinum male HM that keeps shredding his fins, and he's so beautiful when they are whole, don't know what to do about it though.


----------



## Fasht

Yeah it sux, my 2 bettas keep on messing their caudals, one just keep on bitting his tail after it regrows the other, his caudal just wont fully heal, he's not bitting it but it's just torned apart and he doesnt have fin rot either.


----------



## Kelly0727

It's been a while since I've posted (sorry was on vacation) But they have gotten so big!! Still cant wait to see color on the DT. ^_^


----------



## Fasht

Kelly0727 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted (sorry was on vacation) But they have gotten so big!! Still cant wait to see color on the DT. ^_^


Heh, Welcome back Kelyl! and yes they have gotten real big! just to update you and the others, one of the fry has severe bent spine and now I just found out that there is another one that has em I'm soo sad cause this one is one of my favorites =(


----------



## Kelly0727

Oh no! Like scoliosis? 

I had a girl back in middle school that had scoliosis.. was so pretty, she lived around 3 & 1/2 years, but was in no pain. Just needed shallow water  If that's what your fry have, they may be ok


----------



## Fasht

Nope, its not scolliosis, it's more like their body is bent like an S, you know when they do the betta dance, they pretty much look like that when stable, but can still swim... Somewhat.


----------



## tpocicat

I'm so sorry this happened.


----------



## Kelly0727

That is scolliosis. Just in fish form. They should be ok if cared for. The one I had just needed to be in shallow water.. But she lived a good life. I'm sure yours will be ok as well


----------



## Fasht

ahh lol, I was thinking that it would kind of look like in human xD, I won't be able to take care of him/her though because of lack of space. I'm planning to sell the fry when they reach their age/size.


----------



## Kelly0727

How much are you selling them for? And how much do you think it would be to ship to florida? I actually have room for a few bettas.. If the little fella can survive until a little bigger so it would be safe to ship


----------



## Fasht

not sure yet lol, I don't even know how to process and ship em xD


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> not sure yet lol, I don't even know how to process and ship em xD


Was it you that I asked what's you were planning on doing with them? When I asked are you sipping or going to sell them to family ect? I don't remember.


----------



## Fasht

yeah it might have been me


----------



## Kelly0727

You can actually find youtube videos on how to get them ready to be shipped, but for prices for the shipping youd probably have to call your post office and ask. As for how much your selling them......... Thats completely up to you silly!


----------



## bettalover2033

Kelly0727 said:


> You can actually find youtube videos on how to get them ready to be shipped, but for prices for the shipping youd probably have to call your post office and ask. As for how much your selling them......... Thats completely up to you silly!


Well I would say to look on aquabid to at least get an idea.


----------



## Kelly0727

bettalover2033 said:


> Well I would say to look on aquabid to at least get an idea.


I'm assuming your talking about as to how much for each betta.. when I said it was up to Fasht, I meant theres no one to go to saying "Ok so how much am I suppose to charge for each of these beautiful babies?" Lol 

But your right looking on aquabid to get idea of how much is a good idea


----------



## bettalover2033

Kelly0727 said:


> I'm assuming your talking about as to how much for each betta.. when I said it was up to Fasht, I meant theres no one to go to saying "Ok so how much am I suppose to charge for each of these beautiful babies?" Lol
> 
> But your right looking on aquabid to get idea of how much is a good idea


Yeah I was just saying that I agree with you and then saying to look on aquabid to get an idea of what the price would be for their fry. Now that you know how it is to take care of them you should be able to get a good price by the time they are selling age.


----------



## Fasht

prolly not gonna ask alot for it, maybe about 10 dollars or so. BTW I know this is off topic but I visited the nearby petco earlier and I found this gorgeous yellow HMPK and full mask red dragon PK I wanted to get it but I don't really have space.
They look kinda like these pictures 

http://media.photobucket.com/image/yellow%20half%20moon%20plakat/weehorn/KW_BettaComp2009/PlakatSTMYellowDSCF0688.jpg

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2379/1545291833_8eb5509e1c_z.jpg

except the red dragon that I saw isn't OHM


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow Fasht they are beautiful and look amazing. I wish you could have gotten them. I know I would have if I had the space as well.

Also I was going to say look at how DarkMoon17 priced her fish as well and then your personal opinion on the quality of the fish as well.

Just something that I would have done.


----------



## Kelly0727

Oh wow they are beautiful! I bet they were pricy...


----------



## bettalover2033

@Fasht: On average, how much are the nice fish like that?


----------



## Fasht

which fish? the one that I saw at perco? they're less than 10 bucks

and I forgot to mention, I just jarred 6 of my biggest fry to let the small ones catch up, and man was it was a workout. took me awhile to do all 6. I'm deffinitely not doing 2 spawn at a time lol.


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> which fish? the one that I saw at perco? they're less than 10 bucks
> 
> and I forgot to mention, I just jarred 6 of my biggest fry to let the small ones catch up, and man was it was a workout. took me awhile to do all 6. I'm deffinitely not doing 2 spawn at a time lol.


I was talking about the petco fish. I would rather go to petco than go to pets art because most petcos are more likely to have a variety of tail types.

Wow 6 of them already. How old are they? That makes a lot of sense. Giving the smaller fry a chance is good to do. IMO jarring bettas is kind of fun. I can be annoying after a while but I would take jarring over cleaning out tanks any day! Also have You been able to count then yet?

The most I would probably be able to handle by myself at a guessed number would be 3-4 and 4 is pushing it a bit! LOL


----------



## Fasht

bettalover2033 said:


> I was talking about the petco fish. I would rather go to petco than go to pets art because most petcos are more likely to have a variety of tail types.
> 
> Wow 6 of them already. How old are they? That makes a lot of sense. Giving the smaller fry a chance is good to do. IMO jarring bettas is kind of fun. I can be annoying after a while but I would take jarring over cleaning out tanks any day! Also have You been able to count then yet?
> 
> The most I would probably be able to handle by myself at a guessed number would be 3-4 and 4 is pushing it a bit! LOL


they're 39 days old and I just counted them and there are about 31 total 6 of them has been jarred and 2 have scoliosis


----------



## Kelly0727

How are the two with scoliosis doing? I mean are they still swimming ok, and eating ok?

31 sounds like a good number to me, not to many and not to little amount.. Any chance the ones that are jarred are starting to show any color?


----------



## Fasht

Kelly0727 said:


> How are the two with scoliosis doing? I mean are they still swimming ok, and eating ok?
> 
> 31 sounds like a good number to me, not to many and not to little amount.. Any chance the ones that are jarred are starting to show any color?


the two are doing great actually, they have adopted well and growing big, but I don't want them to suffer when they grow up =( but thing is, I can't find clove oil nearby so I'm having a hard time as to how to euthinize them.

almost all of them are actually showing colors, there's very few that hasn't


----------



## Kelly0727

How would they suffer when they grow up? I mean I wouldnt have them spawn.. but If they can swim and eat and live a normal life.. I wouldnt have the heart to euthinize them <_> If I had the money id ask for them :/


----------



## Fasht

well yeah, thats the thing too. i dont have enough room for all of em =(


----------



## Kelly0727

Do you mean to jar all of them or to keep all of them?


----------



## bettalover2033

I can't wait for some pictures soon. Do you see any iridescence or color on them yet?


----------



## Fasht

Kelly0727 said:


> Do you mean to jar all of them or to keep all of them?


both =(



bettalover2033 said:


> I can't wait for some pictures soon. Do you see any iridescence or color on them yet?


I don't think so, I'll post pictures prolly by the weekend, busy with school works and I have a test tomorrow.


----------



## Kelly0727

Aww I'm sorry 

But I agree I'd love to see some pics soon too! See their pretty colors come in


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> I don't think so, I'll post pictures prolly by the weekend, busy with school works and I have a test tomorrow.


Ah I see. On that I know how ou feel. Two weeks ago was the midterms for me and then last week was a horrible math test. School is just at its annoying stage at this time of the year and the annoying stage will come back to me in April.

(State Test):shake:...


----------



## Fasht

bettalover2033 said:


> Ah I see. On that I know how ou feel. Two weeks ago was the midterms for me and then last week was a horrible math test. School is just at its annoying stage at this time of the year and the annoying stage will come back to me in April.
> 
> (State Test):shake:...


yeah tell me about it, just had my math test earlier this after noon and it sucked =(. hopefully I did well.

anyway here's 2 quick pics that I took, they're all big now and prolly like 5 runts in the spawn.


----------



## Kelly0727

They are looking good! You have been doing really well with them. Has that DT showed any color yet?


----------



## bettalover2033

@Kelly0727: I was JUST going to ask that same thing lol. I havent had a chance to see the DT.

Fasht says that they are even bigger than in the pictures. Now that is really amazing.

@Fasht: How many times a day do you feed them? You must do a LOT of water changes, no?


----------



## Fasht

The DT hasn't perked up as much, I mean it still has the almost the same coloring that it had before, kinda like a touch up red. I feed them atleast every 3 hours whenever I'm at home and I do 50% - 60% water changes everyday.one of the fry that I jarred really colored up good. I'll take a picture whenever I can, maybe tonight.


----------



## CoyoteBetta22

Hey had a quick question new to dragon bettas and really dont know how to tell a male from a female will the male still have larger fins or dose it not matter cause i just picked up another female im pretty sure will try and put up pics but im not sure and i dont wanna stress the fish out and also dont wanna take a chance of any dieing lol


----------



## Fasht

CoyoteBetta22 said:


> Hey had a quick question new to dragon bettas and really dont know how to tell a male from a female will the male still have larger fins or dose it not matter cause i just picked up another female im pretty sure will try and put up pics but im not sure and i dont wanna stress the fish out and also dont wanna take a chance of any dieing lol


well dragon bettas are pretty much about their scaling. There are dragon crowntail, halfmoon, veiltails and double tail. When it comes to female, females have shorter pectoral fins, compared to the male. Plakat males may tend to look like female Half moons because of their shorter fins but you can differentiate if you look at the pectoral fins and if there's an ovipositor


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> The DT hasn't perked up as much, I mean it still has the almost the same coloring that it had before, kinda like a touch up red. I feed them atleast every 3 hours whenever I'm at home and I do 50% - 60% water changes everyday.one of the fry that I jarred really colored up good. I'll take a picture whenever I can, maybe tonight.


This is the correct way to breed if you want good quality in your fry.

Many new breeders just don't understand that being lazy isn't really going to make the fry grow to their full potential. I'm glad you do!:-D


----------



## Fasht

awe! thanks for the support! I love my fry it's really time consuming but I just love looking at them and caring for them.


----------



## bettalover2033

You really have to enjoy the hobby to tolerate all the time and frustration it consists of lol. It's definitely not a way to make a living. Unless you are WAY up there.


----------



## Fasht

deffinitely!

anyway I took some more individual pictures and 2 of my DT's. I also didn't need the macro extenders anymore cause they're really big now, enjoy!


----------



## tpocicat

Your pics are amazing! Mine are usually blurry. Beautiful babies.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Much jealousy!! They're sooooo cute, and huge! You're doing a great job! <3


----------



## bettalover2033

For some reason, I love looking at DT fry. He first DT you showed looks to have a little red like you explained. Either it's really cool. So you said that you wanted a larger girl ratio than boy right? Hopefully one of the DTs are female. Also the first DT looks to have a shinier look to him than his other siblings. Maybe the dragon scales are going to set in early. Maybe not but soon. That will be the interesting part!


----------



## Fasht

Thanks guys! Yeah I deffinitely hope that one of the DTs are female and I also want a male or a female to have a white matting for his/her scale like the grand dad


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> Thanks guys! Yeah I deffinitely hope that one of the DTs are female and I also want a male or a female to have a white matting for his/her scale like the grand dad


That would look really nice. The grandfather's color and fins are amazing. His dragon scale is so even and "perfect."


----------



## Fasht

I know! and if its a girl then my next spawn would prolly be that female and this male


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> I know! and if its a girl then my next spawn would prolly be that female and this male


That would truly be THE perfect match!:-D...your getting me excited and they aren't even mine:roll:.


----------



## Fasht

Lol! I can't wait to see the outcome too, so I can start the next spawn after I find homes for these babies. Since the fry has marble and butterfly phenotypes (not sure if phenotype is the right term) I'd be expecting some fancy on the next spawn.

BTW I got that guy from petco the other day he was swimming around and active. Little do I know he was suffering from SBD and now he's swimming about and looks healthy, still keeping an eye on him though.


----------



## Kelly0727

Your fry have gotten so big.. talk about inspiring! Hope you dont mind if I ask you questions when I give spawning a go in either March or april. 

That male you have is a beauty too! You will be keeping a log when you spawn him too right?!? Sorry to hear he was suffering from SBD but I'm glad that hes doing better.


----------



## Fasht

Kelly0727 said:


> Your fry have gotten so big.. talk about inspiring! Hope you dont mind if I ask you questions when I give spawning a go in either March or april.
> 
> That male you have is a beauty too! You will be keeping a log when you spawn him too right?!? Sorry to hear he was suffering from SBD but I'm glad that hes doing better.


Oh yeah deffinitely! you can ask me anything and I'll try to answer it with the best of my knowledge and experience. I might do another spawn around the same time too so maybe we'll be starting together. 

Yeah I'll be making a different spawn thread for him. I was about to return him today till I noticed that he's swimming regularly now so it was a relief cause he's such a beauty. I never had a super red before, atleast any other betta that has pure color on them


----------



## Kelly0727

They fry will be old enough already to spawn by then? 0_0 but it was just last week that they were so little....... 

Or are you going with a different pair? I know time couldnt have gone by that fast... not fast enough for the fry to be that old already....


----------



## Fasht

well it's only febuary right now and by the time it's april they should be ready by then, or I might just use the mom again with that red HMPK


----------



## bettalover2033

What is their size?


----------



## Fasht

They're longer than an inch now, not exactly sure how big they are


----------



## bettalover2033

That is really good! They are growing very fast. Well compared to the other spawn logs that I have been on. I usually get 1.3 inches at this age.


----------



## Fasht

Thanks! Thy are growing really fast, and whenever i feed them they just gobble everything up lol. I even have to drop a whole lots of food now compare from before. I also sometimes use the walter worms to feed them cause they're easier to harvest, then i drop some crushed pellets in the tank aswell.


----------



## Kelly0727

Wow.. I guess time went by me faster than I thought. 0_0 

How do you harvest the walterworms?


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> Thanks! Thy are growing really fast, and whenever i feed them they just gobble everything up lol. I even have to drop a whole lots of food now compare from before. I also sometimes use the walter worms to feed them cause they're easier to harvest, then i drop some crushed pellets in the tank aswell.


Ah I see. So what was your "main meal" for them when they were fry. Have you attempted flakes yet?


----------



## Fasht

When they were fry I just fed them walter worms and when they became juvy I switched to grindal worm (which I still use). I don't think I'll feed them flakes cause I like pellets (crushed or not) better than flakes

I harvest my walter worms by swabbing them with a Q-tip then submerging it in water then using an eye drop to suck them up and in to the tank


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> When they were fry I just fed them walter worms and when they became juvy I switched to grindal worm (which I still use). I don't think I'll feed them flakes cause I like pellets (crushed or not) better than flakes
> 
> I harvest my walter worms by swabbing them with a Q-tip then submerging it in water then using an eye drop to suck them up and in to the tank


I see. As a new Betta keeper when I was still doing research I noticed that bettas hate flakes. They always spit them out. I was maybe thinking that while hey were young maybe to try them. Just to see if they might grow to like them. Of course they will rather have pellets than flakes anyway, but Just as an experiment, I would want to try this.

I usually use bbs for them all through, but now I think I will try some worms because I have heard so many amazing things about them. And how make the fry's color a brighter and vibrant color with very full extension of their fins as well.

What about the jarred males you have. Are their fins pretty long?


----------



## Fasht

bettalover2033 said:


> I see. As a new Betta keeper when I was still doing research I noticed that bettas hate flakes. They always spit them out. I was maybe thinking that while hey were young maybe to try them. Just to see if they might grow to like them. Of course they will rather have pellets than flakes anyway, but Just as an experiment, I would want to try this.
> 
> I usually use bbs for them all through, but now I think I will try some worms because I have heard so many amazing things about them. And how make the fry's color a brighter and vibrant color with very full extension of their fins as well.
> 
> What about the jarred males you have. Are their fins pretty long?


I have tried the flakes and like you said, they do spit them out. For the BBS vs Grindal Worms I have heard that BBS CAN cause SBD and missing ventrals/pectoral fins (not sure which one). My experience with grindal worms is no matter how much they eat it they do get bloated but so far I haven't seen any fry that has SBD but, I have 2 fry that has spine issues, maybe, just maybe it contributes to that, unless they really just got unlucky =(

The jarred males have been put back in the tank, I don't really wanna deal with floppy tupper ware jar tanks lol. but 2 of them have really perked up. I'll post some pictures either tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## Kelly0727

Fasht said:


> I have tried the flakes and like you said, they do spit them out. For the BBS vs Grindal Worms I have heard that BBS CAN cause SBD and missing ventrals/pectoral fins (not sure which one). My experience with grindal worms is no matter how much they eat it they do get bloated but so far I haven't seen any fry that has SBD but, I have 2 fry that has spine issues, maybe, just maybe it contributes to that, unless they really just got unlucky =(
> 
> The jarred males have been put back in the tank, I don't really wanna deal with floppy tupper ware jar tanks lol. but 2 of them have really perked up. I'll post some pictures either tonight or tomorrow night.


Thats actually really interesting because I was reading another log the other night about missing fins... and she was saying that microworms cause that. All she did was give them micro worms and none of hers has ventral fins. I had no clue about bbs causing that as well.. Maybe thats why some people say to mix up the diet?


----------



## Fasht

Kelly0727 said:


> Thats actually really interesting because I was reading another log the other night about missing fins... and she was saying that microworms cause that. All she did was give them micro worms and none of hers has ventral fins. I had no clue about bbs causing that as well.. Maybe thats why some people say to mix up the diet?


 
yeah! your right lol! my bad, I mixed those 2 up, it's the Micro worms that causes that and BBS is SBD. Thanks for the correction


----------



## Kelly0727

Fasht said:


> yeah! your right lol! my bad, I mixed those 2 up, it's the Micro worms that causes that and BBS is SBD. Thanks for the correction


Oh so it was the micro worms that cause that? Well that means 2 different types of foods that arent apperently that good.. You know my mom always told me, "No matter what, at some point the world will say its bad and years later its good again. So dont waste your life avoiding tasty food" I wonder if that goes for fish XD Maybe the side effects never happen if the food is switched up every couple days?


----------



## Fasht

It shouldn't be bad if you serve it every other day. What from I read, micro worms doesn't have the nutritional value that the fry actually needs, thats why they don't develop their ventral fins. So I just thought logically that, why would I need 2 types of food if I can only use 1 and no complications will take place. That's why I chose walter worms and they pretty much look the same to me anyway lol


----------



## Kelly0727

That would make sense lol go with the easiest way. I'm still trying to figure out which are best, but a seller on ebay is selling micro, walter, and bananna worms so.. I might just end up having a very big selection lol.

I wonder if it's ok to give to older bettas.. I know my boys would love to munch on anything alive and moving. 

Anyway I know it hasent been that long but any update on your fry? Especally the DT's?


----------



## Fasht

They should be able to eat it aslong as they could see them but if you want to feed your fry live foods you can try feeding them grindal worms, i used that too to condition my betta before breeding.

Nt much has changed either still the same except that they're starting to nip each other so iwould prolly be needing better jars soon.


----------



## tpocicat

What I read about microworms is that it is the bacteria from dead microworms that cause the ventrals not to form. I feed my fry microworms just before a water change so that hopefully, I suck up all the microworms that the fry didn't eat before bacteria forms. Anyway, that's my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Fasht

Ah, that can be a possibility too, but that can also mean that it can happen to any other worms that you feed the betta


----------



## Kelly0727

I may try grindal worms for conditioning, but they are pricy! At least compared to the other worms on ebay they are. 

I did the research for them though.. but still cant figure out how you know if the batch goes bad or when its time to start a new culture.. How do you know?


----------



## Fasht

Grindal worms maybe pricey but trust me they are well worth the money. My 30 fry live off of it and i feed them more than 3 times a day and i seem to just not run out of the worms, they reproduce like crazy. You don't really need to restart a culture cause i dont see them dying off for whatever reasons, maybe if you forget to feed them for a long time. My grindal batch that I bought isn't a culture it was ready to feed batch. The worms came with the soil and still lives in it, you can also divide the batch into seperate containers if you want to. Just make sure that you put fish food in it everyday for easier harvest.

Here's a link of the seller where i got my grindal worms http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?foodl&1329103112


----------



## Kelly0727

Oh cool I'll have to order some then the next time I get paid. I could even feed thoes to my big guys! (african brown knifes) No more cutting earthworms for me!!

Around how old did you start giving grindal worms to the fry?


----------



## Fasht

Around the 3rd week I believe, it also depends on how big your fry are.


----------



## Fasht

It's their 46th day today and they've gotten really big and has mroe vibrant colors, all of them are healthy except for the 2 that has bent spine.


----------



## Kelly0727

Look at their colors glow! Really love the colors in pic 6. He is a boy right? (im bad at telling the difference for fry lol) And looking to be a butterful  With my fav colors! And is that one of the DT's i see? 

How are the fry with bent spine doing?


----------



## bettalover2033

Oh my goodness! I want fry so bad. Especially after looking at these!! They are so pretty and really have nice color to them.


----------



## Fasht

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh my goodness! I want fry so bad. Especially after looking at these!! They are so pretty and really have nice color to them.


Heh thanks!, hows your conditioning going so far? I'm wondering what color is (not sure what pic number) they look kinda like gold/yellow color on them




Kelly0727 said:


> Look at their colors glow! Really love the colors in pic 6. He is a boy right? (im bad at telling the difference for fry lol) And looking to be a butterful  With my fav colors! And is that one of the DT's i see?
> 
> How are the fry with bent spine doing?


pic 6 - I'm leaning toward boy cause it sometimes chase them around, and his fins are getting longer. He's also the biggest of them all that's why he's the bully xD

pic 2 and 3 are the DTs, except that picture 3 is not giving us any justice cause of the bad shot.

The bent spine fry are doing great, I can't even tell which is which because they just blend in with everyone


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> Heh thanks!, hows your conditioning going so far? I'm wondering what color is (not sure what pic number) they look kinda like gold/yellow color on them


Yeah I think it's the first one that has the gold looking color on him/her.

The conditioning was doing great, but there was an emergency for me to go out of town. Though I should be getting A Super Red HMPK pair by next week or the following week then some giants and a whole sorority by the following week or next week.

So I think I'm going to hold off on the red and black hm dragons. Also their fins are separating like the caudal of Draco looks like someone had cut it with scissors. I am hoping that they will heal, but all three of my males have that happening. And is mostly the caudals. I think with some AQ salt, they will heal up correctly.


----------



## Fasht

I had that happend on one of my males and had never healed for some reason =(


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> I had that happend on one of my males and had never healed for some reason =(


I think mine are healed the wrong way. I hate how it looks because he looks like a crown tail not. It started as pinholes then he was flaring more and I saw that day by day he would have it splitting. I had to stop him from flaring but they flare at everything.


----------



## Fasht

Kinda what mine looks like now


----------



## bettalover2033

It stinks when you want them to look nice in their tanks and they go ahead and do that. Like tail biters.


----------



## Fasht

Aight update time.

Fry are 51 days old now, 1 of them has passed due to severe spine defect. They're developing quite vibrant colors specially the two that I adore the most which is the 1st and 2nd picture, they kinda have like an orange/gold shimmer on them.


----------



## bettalover2033

they are kind of developing their dragon scales!

The last male is really looking good! His anal fin is growing quite long!


----------



## Fasht

They are! I'm getting more and more excited.


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> They are! I'm getting more and more excited.


Does your breeder male have a long anal fin? Basically is his anal fin longer than his caudal?


----------



## Fasht

It looks quite the same lenght


----------



## bettalover2033

That's good then. I think an excessively long anal fin really throws off the attention of the overall fish. Though that is just my opinion.


----------



## Fasht

yeah I think so too


----------



## bettalover2033

Like the betta in your avatar. He isnt too bad. As not as the anal fin and the caudal can be somewhat even then you have yourself a nice fish, but if it were longer than that, it could be really unattractive. I have turned down many fish because of this reason.


----------



## tpocicat

If you are breeding for show, the more even the fins, the better. Your fry are getting very pretty, I love the colors you are getting.


----------



## Fasht

Heh thanks! I'm loving the colors too, i can't wait to start my next spawn after i get homes for most of the fry. I'm planning to breed my PK line for fun and hopefully breed something interesting xD


----------



## CarmanDirda

They're getting beautiful~ I can't wait to see how they turn out in the end.


----------



## Fasht

CarmanDirda said:


> They're getting beautiful~ I can't wait to see how they turn out in the end.


thanks, will keep you posted


----------



## betta lover1507

gorgeous fries! :-D when you sell, i probably wanna buy XD


----------



## Kelly0727

Very beautiful! When are you starting your pk line?


----------



## bettalover2033

Kelly0727 said:


> Very beautiful! When are you starting your pk line?


This is a question, I too, was meaning to ask and just forgot.


----------



## Fasht

betta lover1507 said:


> gorgeous fries! :-D when you sell, i probably wanna buy XD


Thank you! will let you know when I'll start doing that



bettalover2033 said:


> This is a question, I too, was meaning to ask and just forgot.


I'll start my PK line once I sell/give away the majority of the fry, prolly not in a month or two, I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> I'll start my PK line once I sell/give away the majority of the fry, prolly not in a month or two, I'll keep you guys posted


True, that is when you'll have more time.


----------



## vilmarisv

betta lover1507 said:


> gorgeous fries! :-D


That made me laugh... a lot.


----------



## Fasht

vilmarisv said:


> That made me laugh... a lot.


well, this made me chuckle now


----------



## vilmarisv

Your kids are growing so well!! Love that they are getting their colors in... and love the black lace!
You've done really well and I will love to see them all grown up.


----------



## Fasht

Update! lots of awesome pictures!

So it's their 2nd month yesterday and they're 60 days old now.

I'm happy that most of my fry have survived and they're all healthy. Eventhough my spawn size is relatively small, the parents produced such amazing fry. 

I can't believe that my fry would produce yellow with black lace and red dragon with pinkish shimmer on them.

So proud with this spawn and can't wait to start another batch.


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow. The grandfather really does have a bunch under his belt. The DT was a first nice surprise and then the yellow in them is very interesting as well.

Their colors and the dragon scales have come in nicely and I'm sure there will definitely be even more plesant surprises.

I'm happy that my super red HMPK pair have finally spawned and the fry have hatched today.


----------



## Fasht

vilmarisv said:


> Your kids are growing so well!! Love that they are getting their colors in... and love the black lace!
> You've done really well and I will love to see them all grown up.


Thank you! I love how they're turning out aswell!



bettalover2033 said:


> Wow. The grandfather really does have a bunch under his belt. The DT was a first nice surprise and then the yellow in them is very interesting as well.
> 
> Their colors and the dragon scales have come in nicely and I'm sure there will definitely be even more plesant surprises.
> 
> I'm happy that my super red HMPK pair have finally spawned and the fry have hatched today.


Nice! gratz on your spawn. We need to see pics soon.


----------



## vilmarisv

The yellows are so pretty... such variety!
Guy in picture #7 looks like a rosetail... can be pretty but make sure you don't breed him.


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> Nice! gratz on your spawn. We need to see pics soon.


I have taken quite a few pictures and I guess will just start a log. Now your making me want to breed dragons. They must really be a joy to watch grow.



vilmarisv said:


> The yellows are so pretty... such variety!
> Guy in picture #7 looks like a rosetail... can be pretty but make sure you don't breed him.


Yes! A lot of variety in this spawn.

The 7th male does see, to be a rose tail to me as well. His caudal really looks full and the tips look like a tiny "pinch" or clothespin is holding them together.

I hope that makes sense lol.


----------



## Fasht

bettalover2033 said:


> I have taken quite a few pictures and I guess will just start a log. Now your making me want to breed dragons. They must really be a joy to watch grow.
> 
> They do! I love dragons specially with marble gene and koi, hopefully one of my fry turns out to be one. I'll definitely use that for my next spawn.
> 
> 
> Yes! A lot of variety in this spawn.
> 
> The 7th male does see, to be a rose tail to me as well. His caudal really looks full and the tips look like a tiny "pinch" or clothespin is holding them together.
> 
> I hope that makes sense lol.


It does makes sense, never thought that he might be an actualy rosetail cause I've never own one at all.

Thanks Vill and BL


----------



## DarkMoon17

Wow Fasht, they are looking amazing. I am really surprised by the yellow dragons! The DT has nice even lobes too. 

How long are they on average?

_I've been following but sorry I haven't posted yet, keep forgetting..._


----------



## tpocicat

Such beautiful fry. I especially like the yellow one in pic 9.


----------



## betta lover1507

wow i would love one DBT  or any  are the parents from darkmoon?


----------



## bettalover2033

betta lover1507 said:


> wow i would love one DBT  or any  are the parents from darkmoon?


Yes they are from DarkMoon17 (parents).

@Fasht: the DT seems like a late bloomer. Though some times these are the best of the batch. So he should be one outstanding fry!


----------



## Fasht

bettalover2033 said:


> Yes they are from DarkMoon17 (parents).
> 
> @Fasht: the DT seems like a late bloomer. Though some times these are the best of the batch. So he should be one outstanding fry!


BL2033 is right, they are from DarkMoon17.

I hope so, I actually have 2 DT in the spawn but I couldn't take a good picture so I just quit lol. The other DT looks like it's going to be a celophane though, I haven't seen any dragon scaling at all and no colors so far.



tpocicat said:


> Such beautiful fry. I especially like the yellow one in pic 9.


Heh, thanks. yeah that guy/gal looks like its going to be a Koi, not sure yet, I'll give it another month




DarkMoon17 said:


> Wow Fasht, they are looking amazing. I am really surprised by the yellow dragons! The DT has nice even lobes too.
> 
> How long are they on average?
> 
> _I've been following but sorry I haven't posted yet, keep forgetting..._


It's all thanks to you darkmoon, your bettas are just too awesome xD. I was surprised too, but I kinda figured that they might have red loss on them cause the mom is starting to lose its red colors, reason why I got yellows. 

The biggest one that I have is about the size on the first picture, then the majority of them is about the size of the 2nd picture. I'm actually thinking that they all might be plakats except for the biggest one that has a long ventral fin. Almost all of them are still short finned, though I'm not complaining cause I'm getting fond of plakats more than regular HMs

_Photo was taken from_ _bettysplendens.com_


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> BL2033 is right, they are from DarkMoon17.
> 
> I hope so, I actually have 2 DT in the spawn but I couldn't take a good picture so I just quit lol. The other DT looks like it's going to be a celophane though, I haven't seen any dragon scaling at all and no colors so far.


Eh, just give him a chance. A marble male HM that I got looked like he was you to be a white marble cello and has colored up just a tad since I received him.


----------



## betta lover1507

how old are they? my fry is 3 months and he/she is this big:







or a little smaller o-e


----------



## Fasht

betta lover1507 said:


> how old are they? my fry is 3 months and he/she is this big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or a little smaller o-e


They're 86 days old now and they've gotten really big. 

There's still no aggression amongst them which is helping me alot so I dont have to do jar them.

I'll probably be selling them soon. For those who are interested let me know.

Here's some of their pictures.

The 3rd pic is the 2 of my favorite among all of them, but I might be selling the yellow one and keeping the grey. The yellow one looks like he'll be a rose tail cause of the overlapping on his caudal.


----------



## bettasusa

wow! Very nice! The grey is certainly a keeper or at least I would keep him. They are beautiful!


----------



## Fasht

Thank you! They all look amazing but yeah i'm deffinitely keeping that male and some females for my sorority.


----------



## bettalover2033

They really look so nice! Did you find what you were looking for with these fry?

What did the two DTs turn out to be? Are you keeping one of the DTs or both or....?

How much are you charging for them? I'd like a pair. If possible, a DT and one of the other yellows
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrVampire181

Too many nice fish lately. I may get a pair...


----------



## Fasht

bettalover2033 said:


> They really look so nice! Did you find what you were looking for with these fry?
> 
> What did the two DTs turn out to be? Are you keeping one of the DTs or both or....?
> 
> How much are you charging for them? I'd like a pair. If possible, a DT and one of the other yellows
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I sure did, I'll be keeping the grey betta on the third pic and some females for my sorority. i'll prolly keep one DT though both DT's have a bit spine issue.

i'll prolly charge ranging from 10 bucks to 13 depending on their quality. Send me a pm and i'll send you more pics later if your interested in getting a pair


----------



## Fasht

MrVampire181 said:


> Too many nice fish lately. I may get a pair...


Thank you so much! Its an honor for me to be appreciated by an experienced breeder like you. Let me know if you do decide to get a pair.


----------



## MrVampire181

Fasht said:


> Thank you so much! Its an honor for me to be appreciated by an experienced breeder like you. Let me know if you do decide to get a pair.


Will do! They are nice. Great job with them!


----------



## TheDevonFox

This is brilliant! And the fry look absolutely beautiful!  Following logs like this makes me want to breed betta so bad!


----------



## betta lover1507

man i wish >-< i would LOVE to have just one!!!


----------



## Fasht

betta lover1507 said:


> man i wish >-< i would LOVE to have just one!!!


You can if you would buy one lol =D



TheDevonFox said:


> This is brilliant! And the fry look absolutely beautiful!  Following logs like this makes me want to breed betta so bad!


You should! it's really fun its kind of time consuming though.


----------



## bettalover2033

Fasht said:


> I sure did, I'll be keeping the grey betta on the third pic and some females for my sorority. i'll prolly keep one DT though both DT's have a bit spine issue.
> 
> i'll prolly charge ranging from 10 bucks to 13 depending on their quality. Send me a pm and i'll send you more pics later if your interested in getting a pair


That's VERY fair. About how old were they when they started developing their dragon scaling?


----------



## Fasht

bettalover2033 said:


> That's VERY fair. About how old were they when they started developing their dragon scaling?


They started developing their dragon scale on about the 2nd month.


----------



## bettalover2033

I spoke with someone from Malasia and she said she got her dragons with scaling full by the middle of the 2nd month..i don't know is she's lying or not, but maybe she is telling the truth since she's in one of the native places of bettas. It makes me wonder how she did it.

When was it that that you see they developed their full scales?


----------



## Fasht

around the 3rd month which is now, except for the runts that is


----------

